
Did Goldman Sachs Overstep in Criminally Charging Its Ex-Programmer? - ghosh
http://m.vanityfair.com/business/2013/09/michael-lewis-goldman-sachs-programmer
======
xpop2027
“Every tech programmer out there got the message: Take code and you could go
to jail. It was huge.”

------
mylorse
older thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6146446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6146446)

